# How to transport goldfish overseas?



## catlady88 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm living in Germany now and have four goldfish living with my parents in England. Two of them are 15 years old and the other two are their babies! They are very dear to me. I really would love to continue looking after them here in Germany - I have a garden ready and waiting. The big question is how to transport them safely over here? And, is it worth it?

My idea is to drive to England via ferry and back again on my next trip home. However, the ferry has extremely steep ramps which will will cause serious unrest for the fish. My worst nightmare is them not surviving the trip. It is approx. eight hours in the car. 

I want to look after them myself, as my parents don't have the best approach to fish keeping and they would get better care with me.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm sorry I don't know the answer to your question, I don't know anything about transporting fish.

I just wanted to say how lovely it is that you care so much for your fish and you've cared for them for so long! So many people I've met have goldfish as an 'easy' pet or a 'throwaway' pet (I know it's awful!) and don't really care for them. 

I hope you manage to get it sorted x


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont know if things change but when they traveled on a plane they were in in tough clear plastic bags that has some water and were then filled with oxygen and tied with an elastic band and then placed in stylafoam boxes .
I'm sure you will more info if you do a search or ask at your local aquatics store.

i think it is worth it .


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If in plastic bags with a squirt of oxygen such as they would be to bring home from the shop you purchased them from, they should be OK for a few hours.

If someone can hold the bag to counter any bumps or ramps (much like the mobile cameras at sport events) that will keep them much more comfortable.

Keep the temperature cool enough in the car too.

You know about laying the bag on the surface of the water to acclimatise and regulate temperature, etc. before releasing, I'm sure


----------



## catlady88 (Dec 9, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> If in plastic bags with a squirt of oxygen such as they would be to bring home from the shop you purchased them from, they should be OK for a few hours.
> 
> If someone can hold the bag to counter any bumps or ramps (much like the mobile cameras at sport events) that will keep them much more comfortable.
> 
> ...


Oh, yes that was the first thing the man in the aquatics store taught me twenty years ago. 
Good idea with holding the bag(s) during the ramps - I will have someone with me who can do that.


----------



## catlady88 (Dec 9, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> I'm sorry I don't know the answer to your question, I don't know anything about transporting fish.
> 
> I just wanted to say how lovely it is that you care so much for your fish and you've cared for them for so long! So many people I've met have goldfish as an 'easy' pet or a 'throwaway' pet (I know it's awful!) and don't really care for them.
> 
> I hope you manage to get it sorted x


Oh thank you! It's sad isn't it when people see goldfish as throwaway pets!


----------



## catlady88 (Dec 9, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> I dont know if things change but when they traveled on a plane they were in in tough clear plastic bags that has some water and were then filled with oxygen and tied with an elastic band and then placed in stylafoam boxes .
> I'm sure you will more info if you do a search or ask at your local aquatics store.
> 
> i think it is worth it .


Sounds like a good set-up with the styrofoam!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Not so far of course, but we transported several large pond goldfish from North Yorkshire to Gloucestershire in 1992, a trip of some four to five hours in much the same manner as described above. The fish that came back with us had done the same journey up to Yorkshire five years previously. They were absolutely fine on both occasions

We had no pond for them to go into but were given a waterbutt and they lived in there for a few months until we were able to put in a pond in our new garden.

We don't have a pond now, had the garden redesigned a few years ago. The goldfish went to live in a pond belonging to the dry stone waller and are still alive and well


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

catlady88 said:


> Oh thank you! It's sad isn't it when people see goldfish as throwaway pets!


My son got a fish when he was 8. It survived 2 housemoves ( local ) and lived till it was at least 20 yrs old. He left it wit us when he went to University, then moved around a bit, and the fish stayed on with us,definitely not a throw-away !
Good luck, I hope they travel well.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

catlady88 said:


> Sounds like a good set-up with the styrofoam!


:Hilarious Stylafoam . What was I thinking !


----------

